# Threat to our hunting heritage in North Dakota



## D65l68 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have discussed this bill at length with landowners and sportsmen. I am a landowner and hunter and it looks like a great bill and needs to be passed.


----------



## ILoveBusch (Apr 1, 2019)

I have not spoke to a single person who is in favor of this other than legislators. Its just not that hard to post land. Its really not. Changing the laws will not stop poachers or people who already trespass! It will be just another obstacle for a new hunter to hurdle. Relying on the government to keep the data up to date will cost way too much money and will cause so many issues. As of today the bill was passed by the house but it will not restrict hunting on non posted land. Its a foot in the door and I'm sure all land will be be considered posted within a few years I'm sure.


----------

